# Red spalted maple!



## Az Turnings (Feb 5, 2017)

recently did a trade with a member on here and just finished dyeing a piece of crosscut spalted maple. First time dyeing crosscut pieces and I'm loving it!! Really like the colors on this piece

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2017)

That turned out well! If that's from the stuff I sent you, that piece may be river birch... the little speckled spalt near the bottom looks like some of the birch I sent.


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 5, 2017)

Very nice Blake! Keep in mind, even tho the wood has been stabilized, it's end grain. The thinner the slice, the more prone it is to breaking. Treat it gently.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Feb 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That turned out well! If that's from the stuff I sent you, that piece may be river birch... the little speckled spalt near the bottom looks like some of the birch I sent.


Yes it is it just wouldn't let me tag you! I really like it I'll post pics of things made from it!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

